# LED Walls - Information and Rentals



## Herr_Sprecker (Jan 21, 2010)

Greetings all. I wanted to tap everyone's mind about LED walls, something in a non-permanent rig.

Here's the set-up. We're doing a show in a 600-seat house. We want to employ some kind of wide LED wall attached to the proscenium. It would be used for specialty movies, including scrolling text a la one of those scrolling marqee signs and full video images. It would need to be something we could rig and take down, not a permanent fixture. We have a media server to send signal to it already.

I don't have exact dimensions handy, this is all experimental as of right now. I'm looking for information on the kind/type of LED wall we could use for this application, any info on structure/make-up, whether something like this CAN be rented, and whether it is something a particular production company might be able to obtain. Any info anyone knows will be beneficial. Thanks!


----------



## len (Jan 21, 2010)

I have something in mind that is fairly flexible. Do you have the dimensions you want (roughly) and when/how long you'd want it for?


----------



## museav (Jan 22, 2010)

When you say 'full video images' just what do you envision? What is your media server and what is it outputting?


----------



## BDS0111 (Jan 23, 2010)

Take a look at the Soft-LED from Main Light.

Main Light Industries - Soft-LED Dynamic Video Drapery


----------

